# Ingenieros..?



## Elvic (Mar 4, 2008)

Un estudiante que termina los estudios de licenciatura y que no tiene la posibilidad de titularse por X razón; puede adjudicarse el *termino ingeniero*  en su nombre?

o como se la llamaría?

Porque eso, de Pasante de ingeniero ó ingeniero sin titularse como que no  

Que opinan?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 4, 2008)

En mi País, para poder ejercer legalmente como ingeniero (e inclusive presentarse como tal) se debe validar el titulo ante un ente estatal el cual otorga la respectiva licencia profesional. El requisito mínimo para ser acreedor a esta licencia es haber aprobado los estudios en una institución de educación superior avalada por el gobierno. Ademas, para fines legales la experiencia profesional solo se empieza a contar desde que obtienes la licencia no desde que te titulas. 

Saludos.


----------



## maunix (Mar 4, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> Un estudiante que termina los estudios de licenciatura y que no tiene la posibilidad de titularse por X razón; puede adjudicarse el *termino ingeniero*  en su nombre?
> 
> o como se la llamaría?
> 
> ...



Elvic, no , no puedes.  Es como decirte que eres médico porque hiciste casi todas las materias.  Si fuera tan fácil sería un caos ya que todos se harían llamar de muchas formas por haber hecho alguna materia u otra.

Hacerse llamar por un título que no tienes realmente te puede llevar a implicaciones incluso legales de fraude por ejemplo.

Lamentablemente si la carrera no tiene un título parcial (algunas universidades dan algún título técnico a los 3 años de la carrera) para los hechos legales es lo mismo que no haber estudiado nada.


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 4, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> Un estudiante que termina los estudios de licenciatura y que no tiene la posibilidad de titularse por X razón; puede adjudicarse el *termino ingeniero*  en su nombre?
> 
> o como se la llamaría?
> 
> ...



No se exactamente a que te refieres como estudios de licenciatura, por aqui licenciatura es una carrera como ingenieria, y uno termina siendo licenciado en algo...
Habiendo dicho esto hay muchisima gente que se autotitula ingeniero, doctor o muchas otras sin tener el título, pero eso no lo hace correcto, quizas sepas lo mismo o más, pero a efectos legales no lo eres.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 4, 2008)

gracias por las respuestas ... 

Bueno  li-ion vaya que es muy difícil obtener el titulo, y aun mas por esto  





> inclusive presentarse como tal


 si que es complicado.

pues  maunix, no me refería simplemente a una materia o unas materias o dejar trunco la carrera, mas bien, es que terminaras el total de las cursos de la curricula; por ejemplo que por una materia que en principio era optativa resulto ser que después fue obligatoria y esta ya no te permite continuar con el proceso de titulación; solo es un ejemplo. jeje.

Continuo con la platica
electroaficionado
si la licenciatura, me refiero a cuando pasas alrededor de 4 años estudiando en algún instituto o universidad, para que al final obtener una cédula profesional cumpliendo todos los requisitos que se requieran.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 5, 2008)

Saben lo que es mas triste todabia....que con ingenieria terminada del todo,llegas a españa y si por ejemplo eres de colombia te dicen que si quieres convalidar el titulo tienes que estudiar los tres ultimos años de ingenieria española porque quivale el titulo de ingeniero a los dos primeros años en españa......(cosa que yo personalmente NO comparto conozco cada ingeniero torpe en españa que no veas y a alguno que otro ingeniero colombiano bastante bueno.....)


----------



## electroaficionado (Mar 5, 2008)

El tema de revalidar el titulo en otros países no lo veo tan mal... sino, quien certifica lo que tu sabes? En España por ejemplo no tienen por que saber como es el programa de estudios de colombia y viceversa. Un ingeniero tiene responsabilidades que pueden acarrear riesgos, y cada pais tiene que controlar eso. Por otro lado hay paises que tienen convenios entre si y los titulos se equivalen (Por ejemplo Argentina con muchos países de Europa), o se debe hacer una pequeña revalida.
(Seguro hay tambien ingenieros buenos en España y muy torpes en Colombia, eso tiene poco que ver)

Saludos.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 5, 2008)

> Un estudiante que termina los estudios de licenciatura y que no tiene la posibilidad de titularse por X razón; puede adjudicarse el termino ingeniero en su nombre?


de que puede puede, pero por etica no debe de hacerlo



> o como se la llamaría?


Pasante de ingenieria, sin embargo necesutaras tramitar la Carta de Pasante



> Que opinan?


Hay MUCHAS maneras de titularse, solo hay que pedir información


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 5, 2008)

colega electroaficionado por supuesto que hay magnificos ingenieros en españa (he estudiado con muchos de ellos)por eso mismo no dejaria desmontar a alguno de ellos mi tostadora de pan....,solo critico el baremo que se hace para catalogar a algunos los ingenieros.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Si me quieren hacer rendir analisis 3 de nuevo juaa me hago taxista. Saludos


----------



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Si me quieren hacer rendir analisis 3 de nuevo juaa me hago taxista. Saludos




hola de nuevo;
 aun cuando no entendí del todo este comentario quiero hacer un comentario sobre el; claro sin pretender tener una mala intención o que se mal interprete...

bueno la razón es que siempre que alguien que se ve involucrado en un probable fracaso al emprender una carrera profesional siempre hacemos mención a esta frase -mejor me hago taxista-, ami en lo particular no me gusta utilizar esta afirmación o como se le diga. 
pero no quiero entablar una discusión para nada; Todos sabemos que cualquier trabajo por humilde que sea requiere un esfuerzo para llevarlo acabo y aun poco mas los taxistas, se que también existen algunos que no debería permitirles tomar el volante de un automóvil siquiera, pero bueno, en tal caso yo preferiría utilizar otro empleo que represente mi rotundo fracaso...
como por ejemplo - mejor me pongo a vender artilugios- que afín de cuentas las personas las van a comprar y es un trabajo que no requiere un esfuerzo considerable. o en definitiva me vuelvo delincuente " ha ha ha "No esto ultimo No es en serio.
bueno solo quería opinar.

suerT


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 22, 2008)

El sutil arte de despojar a la gente de su dinero...

En fin como Ud. dice Mr Elvic Dije taxista por decir algo (es una frase popular). Realmente el peor trabajo para mi seria apretar tuercas en una fabrica.( ya me van a cagar a trompadas los operarios de la fabrica.jua jua).  El Trabajo dignifica, sea cual fuere.

PD: Verguenza es robar... y no llevar nada a la casa..jajaja (dicho popular) uhh ahora me vana llevar en cana.


----------



## Elvic (Mar 22, 2008)

excelente respuesta ...

siempre es, bueno salir con un detalle de cordialidad y un buen humor ... Al fin y al cabo solo son comentarios, y vivan¡¡ las frases populares, seguro que algunos nos identificamos con bastantes y si no es así por lo menos yo así lo creo...

saludos y buena suerT


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 22, 2008)

ElVic, lo del taxista es una frase popular en Argentina, e incluso no estoy muy seguro que sea popular fuera de Buenos Aires.
Pasa que en la década del 90 durante "el Menemato" no había trabajo para ingenieros/científicos/actividad productiva en general, y a veces salían en las noticias una nota con un taxista que era en realidad ingeniero y por no encontrar trabajo se metió a taxista.
Creo que se refería a eso.
Esa frase la tuve que escuchar muchas veces antes de empezar a estudiar ingeniería. Por suerte creo que ahora no la voy a escuchar por largo rato.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2008)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ElVic, lo del taxista es una frase popular en Argentina, e incluso no estoy muy seguro que sea popular fuera de Buenos Aires.
> Pasa que en la década del 90 durante "el Menemato" no había trabajo para ingenieros/científicos/actividad productiva en general, y a veces salían en las noticias una nota con un taxista que era en realidad ingeniero y por no encontrar trabajo se metió a taxista.



? ? ?  Otro que cree que la television fue siempre en colores...
Hiju, esa frase es tan vieja como los taxis y conocida desde Tierra del fuego a La Quiaca.



> Creo que se refería a eso.
> Esa frase la tuve que escuchar muchas veces antes de empezar a estudiar ingeniería. Por suerte creo que ahora no la voy a escuchar por largo rato.
> Saludos.



Esto es demasiado fuerte...    Bien dicen que un pesimista es un optimista con experiencia.


----------

